# Water treatment system



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Installed water softener, carbon filter and reverse osmosis today. Do many of you service plumbers do water treatment?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What kind of copper hangers are those one the first pic? The ones that are stud mounted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Any particular reason for the RO treatment?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What kind of copper hangers are those one the first pic? The ones that are stud mounted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copper plated conduit hanger


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Any particular reason for the RO treatment?


Reverse osmosis goes to fridge for ice and drinking water


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If it isn't suitable to drink after deionization and carbon filtration, I wouldn't want that raw water anywhere near my pipes.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> If it isn't suitable to drink after deionization and carbon filtration, I wouldn't want that raw water anywhere near my pipes.


Water softener not DI. The R.O.has a mineralization cartridge putting the good minerals back in so the water taste good. It also has a bio-ceramic cartidge. The carbon filter is first in line then the softener. The R.O. removes almost everything including the sodium the softener adds.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Where do you buy the copper clad conduit hangers?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Reeves wiedeman, a local plumbing supply house here in kc


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

DI-soft 
Same-same


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> DI-soft
> Same-same


After a DI my TDS would be almost zero if not zero. After a softener TDS is the same or close to the same.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Instal softners and acid nuetrilizer often. Mostly for iron and maganese. Very rarely have we done any RO.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We install softeners and iron/maganise filters on pretty much all new rural construction. R/o we have a few times, I'm not a fan of them at all.
Nice work. I love the fact that you keep your pipe so clean. I pipe mine identically.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of R.O's for a long time until I found this one. It's what I have in my house. The mineralization cartridge adds the good minerals back in and the bio-ceramic cartridge increases oxygen absorption in your blood and boosts your immune system. I didn't believe it at first but did a few free installs for a cancer patient and personal health and fitness trainer to test them. The cancer patient had to watch blood cell levels closely from the chemotherapy, after the R.O. install her blood levels shot up and stayed up, the same with the health trainer. I still don't really understand it but if you look up bio-ceramic and far infrared rays there is a lot of info on the health benefits of it. Also it raises the PH, mine went from 7 to 9 which some people say is good and some say is bad all I know is heartburn went away.


----------



## TheValley (May 4, 2016)

Is that a 5800 xtr2? Have you had to service any yet?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

TheValley said:


> Is that a 5800 xtr2? Have you had to service any yet?


No, it's revv4 by hankscraft


----------

